

Celebration of John McCarthy's Accomplishments - _delirium
http://cs.stanford.edu/jmc

======
_delirium
Free event at Stanford this Sunday, with the number of super-famous speakers
verging on the absurd. A subset:

    
    
       Nils Nilsson: A* search
       Marvin Minsky: A ton of AI/etc. things
       Barbara Liskov: Liskov substitution principle
       Don Knuth: algorithms...
       Vladimir Lifschitz: misc. logical AI
       Ed Feigenbaum: expert systems
       John Chowning: FM synthesis
       Whit Diffie: public-key cryptography

